# Choosing a miter saw?



## fuster (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello:

I need practical input from those with experience with miter saws of all types.  I want to buy one.   I will be buying a compact table saw later.  I own and use extensively both a worm drive (USA made Skill "Mag 77") and a direct drive (USA made Skill from the old days) hand circular saw.  I would like to buy a 12 inch compound miter saw.  What is the difference in use for the sliding dual miter compound saws?  I prefer not to buy one due to their even larger footprint and the cost.  I will be buying a Bosch regardless of the type of miter saw chosen.  Thanks in advance for your help. 

Use for this saw will be general carpentry, some trim work but mostly to do general cutting of framing materials and fabrication of wood items of all sorts.  No cabinet work, but could be building small enclosures for other purposes.  I have a large shop but the space is used up with automotive tool chests, acetylene torch, Lincoln Powermig 255, multiple work benches and floor cabinets (from our kitchen remodel), a large drill press, large Delta disc sander, grinder on a stand, and a Shop Smith stationary/adjustable (48"belt) belt sander, Bosch shop vacuum, four post car lift, steel shelf rack assemblies.  I would have to probably set this up on a portable OEM stand or use it outside (my preferred area).


----------



## GreenIsGood (Mar 28, 2009)

We have both a DeWalt DW703 10" Compound Miter Saw and a Makita 12" Dual Slide Compound Miter Saw (Model: LS1214). The Makita is very heavy and hard to move around. We use the DeWalt for almost all framing needs. The makita is great for larger lumber and greater angles. Right now we are working on a guinea coop. We're using 3/4" plywood cut into wide strips for a lot of the work. The Makita is getting a workout on this project.

We have yet to find a really good working table for the Makita. We have it install on a custom table, but it has its drawbacks. The DeWalt is on a Ryobi table - it's great.


----------



## bdmonist (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree.  I have a Dewalt 12" sliding and love it. - But it is hard to move around, but can cut almost anything.  The advantage of the sliding is that you can cut much larger wood and put larger angles on smaller width wood.  You are also correct on the footprint, it will be much larger.


----------



## kschmandt (Jul 19, 2009)

I love the Dewalt 12" slider but it is really heavy. I have also used the 12" without the slide, it will cut just about everything but weighs a bit less. I would say that your mobility needs should play heavily into your decision.

Kris
RestorationJournal


----------

